# Main > General Discussion >  Any tips on posture, etc.?

## Dan_zh

Hello. I don't post much to the forum, but I make a lot of hand-drawn maps. I have neck pains as a result of my drawing, and I need tips. I have looked at a lot of information about posture for artists, and that has returned nothing of use. If I find anything, I will post it down below, but if any of you know anything, I would love to know. Thanks!

----------


## Kellerica

I'm hardly an expert on the subject, but what has helped my artist's posture the most: taking up kickboxing in my spare time  :Very Happy:  
Of course it is important to watch your posture while you're working too, but finding some exercise to balance out the static sitting times is also a major factor in battling out the pain, in my experience.

----------


## Falconius

A drafting table might help.  It allows you to angle the surface so you don't end up crouched over.  You can sit back and still reach the surface and draw comfortably.  In general I think the idea is to maintain a body siting position upright and back and comfortable.  This means doing things that keep your hands in reach of their task whilst maintaining that position.  You can also get easels that sit on the desk, and they will also allow you to angle the surface upright.

For computer use I think they say the desk height should be about where your elbows are when sitting straight, though this really doesn't work with real people because our elbows are at about lap height.

----------


## Jaxilon

You say 'hand drawn' so I assume you mean on paper or using a tablet for which it is easy to find yourself bent over the work for extended periods of time.

As mentioned exercise is rather important to offset the sedentary nature of drawing. I think it is important to position things so you are comfortable. As I have aged I find that oft times I feel stiff when I get up after sitting for long periods of time. I don't know what can be done about that but you said your neck starts to bother you. Try putting your work a bit above your normal position to force you to look up more rather than hunkering over it.  Artist's often use easels so the work is up in front of them and they usually don't rest their hands on the work. Technically you could stand and paint or sketch on a canvas out in front of you. It will feel really weird at first but if you stick with it you might find a better way to function.

If you are using computer monitors try raising your monitor up. Perhaps putting some books underneath it or something so as to force you to look straight at it rather than down.

Now, having said all that, I usually find myself just going for the most comfortable position for me. 

You might also try one of those giant exercise balls as a chair. I find that helps my posture quite a bit because it not only strengthens your core muscles but allows you to shift your hips back so you don't keep curling your neck to look downwards.

As a tall person this is a constant battle but I try not to stay too long in the same position. I end up a lot of time with my feet on the desk, slid down in the chair leaning back to work which probably is not an "official" way to do things but works for me.

If you are using a pad of paper why not put it on the floor and lay on your stomach. it will at least stretch your neck the opposite of what you usually keep it at.

You might try contacting a local art school to see if they have any suggestions. I'm not a professional and if you are young then you may be doing something that is exacerbating your situation.

----------


## J.Edward

One thing i have heard and read is that long sitting periods really are worse than you would think.
The only thing I have seen that helps is to actually force yourself to break up those periods.
Don't sit for longer than an hour. Get up, stretch, drink some water, etc.
It's hard to do. I lose track of time, but it is very important over the span of one's life.
Lots of problems can develop from sitting for long  periods.
It's worse than sitting on a couch too.

As to neck, specifically, the previous advice is good.
You have to find other ways to sit and draw, other angles that don't hurt your neck.
For me, some of the neck pain is from sleep related aches.
But, I have some nerve damage, so I can't always control that.

----------


## DrWho42

i recently got a hand grip strengthener to help since my hand cramps sometimes from journaling. that might help? otherwise, i'd probably try and vary my routine.

----------


## Silky Johnson

I am currently in the throws of carpal tunnel syndrome.  Ick....  

I ask the Alexa app to set an alarm every 20 minutes to rest and recuperate.  I also try to focus on relaxing and stretching as I have a tendency to tighten up when working on maps.

----------


## Jaxilon

The moral of the story is..

Computers are killing us now. They don't even need AI to pull it off. 

 :Very Happy:

----------


## Gamerprinter

Didn't your mother tell you to "sit up straight"? I use a dining room table with my PC on it, and a dining room chair. I sit upright, not leaned over. My posture is fine.

GP

----------


## Jaxilon

> Didn't your mother tell you to "sit up straight"? I use a dining room table with my PC on it, and a dining room chair. I sit upright, not leaned over. My posture is fine.
> 
> GP


Take this you upright sitting mamby-jamby: https://www.theguardian.com/lifeands...f-good-posture

 :Very Happy: 

PS. there are some youtube links at the bottom that might be helpful for some of us on doing some things when we are sitting for long periods.

----------


## JoshStolarz

I've recently started getting back problems from too many hours sitting at my desk. I actually just invested in a standing desk to help remedy this problem. I will let you know if you helps my own situation.

----------


## KMAlexander

It's probably already been mentioned but I am a firm believe in a good chair. It's a tool as much as anything else in the creator's arsenal and you spend so much time on it, you should invest in something ergonomic and sturdy. I sprang for an Aeron about five years ago and it's helped _so much._ But most of my work is typing at a desk vs. hunched over a drawing.

A drafting table is helpful if you're working over paper/tablet. Josh's suggestion of a standing desk has helped a lot of folks I know.

My wife (an oil painter) and her friends (also oil painters) all use the Swopper when they're working in front of a canvas. It sorta forces you to sit up straight. I could see it plus a drafting table working really well together.

----------


## Tiana

https://www.verywellhealth.com/isome...rcises-2696516

Everyone who draws should do some stuff like this to toughen their drawing muscles.

As for your neck, if you have a real human available, have them press their fist downwards into your traps, from the location right beside your neck, and then hold the pressure. They only need to hold that pressure. You then need to tilt your head away from their hand, stretching out the muscle. There are a few places to press down for optimal success in this, and you'll notice them because they feel tight and hard and it will be challenging or painful for you to tilt your head if they're pushing on it. Do it on both sides. Be amazed by how much better your head moves. Very easy massage technique to teach to a layman and create significant pain relief in the neck without having to poke into the neck, a frightening prospect for many untrained but willing to help people. Don't push yourself so much that it's agony, but it should feel like a tight stretch.

Also, get a tennis ball and lie on it with it under a sore spot on the upper back. Try to put your hands above your head and press your elbows to the floor to stretch out the tight chest muscles.

Good luck not being in pain!

----------


## HandsomeJack_

It's definitely something most artists deal with. I'd mainly recommend a gym membership. Might sound silly but working out and training your back can help you hold your posture better. There are also exercises you can do against walls to help get your posture back while taking drawing breaks. Stand up tables are decent too. Also drawing tables like mentioned before. The slanted ones. Lots of options, just need to find what works for you  :Smile: .

----------


## ChickPea

This is a little topical for me, though it's not back or neck pain I have. I've been struggling with a sore shoulder for a couple of months. Thought I'd pulled something, and it'd go away on its own, but no joy. Went to the physio who's given me dumb little exercises to do (though I think they are helping.) Basically, if you're taking time to keep your back and neck limber, don't neglect your drawing arm either (see Tiana's post above). Even just swinging and rotating your arms a half dozen times every hour or so will help to keep your shoulder loose, and avoid pain!

I started on a map for the October challenge, but had to give up as I felt it was making my shoulder worse. I use a computer all day in my job and can't avoid that, but felt I needed to give myself a break in the evenings. I might try and finish at some point down the line.... or it may join that giant pile of unfinished maps that I have! *cries*
 :Very Happy:

----------

